# How did you feel after your first Remy Presas Seminar?



## Cruentus (Jun 13, 2004)

I thought this would make an interesting topic.

Think back when you first met with and trained with Professor Remy Presas. How did you feel afterwords? 

No one-phrase, "I felt great!" answers here.
Go ahead and tell us your whole story!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2004)

My first was a camp, so I went home tired.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 13, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My first was a camp, so I went home tired.



Dude...I get to punch you next time I see you!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2004)

I felt mentally tired.

All the information from someone who obviously enjoyed the teaching and practicing of his art. His excitement, combined with my lumps and bruise and soar joints .

I felt great.
 :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 17, 2004)

Think back when you first met with and trained with Professor Remy Presas. How did you feel afterwords? 

[/QUOTE]

The best words to describe my experience would be "comfortable" or "at home".  The Professors demenor was much like most filipino men I have met.  It was as if he was welcoming me into his "home". Another emotion that I felt was very proud to be Filipino. I do feel the Professor made a connection with Filipino youths, which is something that I try to carry on as well. Another feeling was Energized. Seeing how much passion and love he had for Arnis, how could you feel otherwise? I'm sorry  i couldn't spend more time with him.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 17, 2004)

*Alive!  Thoroughly invigorated!*  A whole new aspect of martial arts had been opened up for me.  

Many have heard the story so I'll keep it short.  I was already a national karate champion and had spent a bit of time debunking claims made by other martial artists regarding their systems.  Cocky would be an understatement.  Fred King introduced me to Prof. Presas.  Until he demonstrated a move on me, I thought he was just another one of Fred's newest (and time wasting) phases.  The move Prof. did was nothing spectacular but he did it with a type of confidence I had never seen before - there was no consideration that it _wouldn't_ work.  WHOA!  That had to be investigated!

My first training was a weekend seminar.  What he taught was to the point, effective, leverage based - just the opposite of what I had seen in martial arts weapons up to that point.  And to top it off, he liked me.  Pretty decent of him considering I had all but told him to piss off and go away when we first met (my body language did).  Yeah, I have to admit that.  I changed my tune in Oakland and have been the better for it ever since.

Like I said, I felt *Alive!*

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

I hope that every one of you who considers the question Paul has posted here, whether you should choose to reply or not, feels grateful for having had the opportunity to train with the man.  I came around too late, and so never had the chance.  But from my research, and what I've heard, I have surely missed out.  In that way, all of you who had that opportunity, are forever linked by the legacy of one who was truly inspired, and share the bond of that energy.

Peace my friends.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks, guys, for those of you who have replied. Keep em' comin'!

When I first met him I was 14 I think. I had started the system a few years before with a very qualified instructor (Ted Reddish). It was only a one day seminar. I was in the locker room (can't remember why). In walks this older, Filipino man. He was short, and not very athletic looking. Having not met or even seen Professor other then on a tattered copy of the yellow book, It just didn't click in my head that it was him. I don't remember exactly what I said, but in perfect Paul Janulis form, I remember it being real stupid. He kind of gave the nod hello, and I was like, "are you here for the seminar?" or something like that. He was like, "Oh yea.." I replied, "Yea, cool...me too. I can't wait. I've been training in this guys art for a couple of years now, but I just haven't had the chance to meet him yet. I hear he's pretty good." He kind of smirked and said, "Oh....dat is bery good. I hope dat you like it! Dank you for coming!" I smiled, nodded, and walked out of the locker room, wondering now, but thinking...no way was that him.

Later, but still before the event...I am stretching out, and I am over by my teacher Ted, and two other students. That little Filipino guy came over and exclaimed, "Teddy!" My instructor and him exchanged greetings, the Ted introduced the two other students and me to Professor. When I officially shook his hand, I gave an embarrassed glanced as if to say "Sorry sir...I am an idiot for not recognizing you," a look that made him grin again very slightly and knowingly, as if to reply, "Don't worry about it, kid."

The seminar was great. Single sinawali to empty hand applications, ending in ground fighting. I was a happily overwhelmed trying to absorb everything that Professor had done on the floor. I remember asking a question about a mobility throw into some arm pin; I was working with a partner who was a first timer, as my instructor Ted encouraged us to not work with each other, but try to work with different people at the seminar to get perspectives. I asked, "Grand-master Presas, I have a question!?" He replied something to the effect of, "Call me Professor...." He answered my question by showing the technique on my partner, and then on me. I had never experienced anyone who could move like this little old Filipino man did. He may have rather that I didn't call him "grandmaster," yet, he could have filled that title expertly.

At the end of the event, we said our goodbye's. He asked me if I liked the seminar, which I answered yes too, without hesitation. He asked me if I'd be back, and I answered as soon as I can. I think he knew that I'd return before he even asked me.

I learned many things that day. I learned some different techniques and ways of moving that changed my skill set completely, even though I already had a few years experience in the art. I learned that this guy, Professor, was very skilled, and someone who I should train with as frequently as I can. I learned that what he was teaching involved a multitude of concepts that I would need to train, train, and train to be able to even begin to understand. I learned that to get an answer, ask him the question directly, even if it means that your a$$ will hit the floor faster then you could imagine, and sore joints by the end of the event. Negatively, I learned right away that many people who were there, who did not move like Professor at all, were only there to hero worship, to gain credability, and to act like know-it-alls. I learned that despite this, Remy Presas did not want to be worshipped...hence, "Call me Professor." I learned that I need to be careful who I look to as a rolemodel, who I ask for advise; and ultimatily, I needed to make everything my own regardless of where it came from if I am ever to attain a high level of skill.

So for me, my first time meeting Professor Presas was life-changing. I ultimatily left that first seminar a changed person...invigorated that I have chosen a path that would ultimatily take me wherever I wanted to go.

Who could have asked for a better experience?

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2004)

Tim Hartman and I called him "Big Detroit" and the little guy that hung around with him "Little Detroit" at the Michigan camps. Nice guy, good sense of humor.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 17, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Tim Hartman and I called him "Big Detroit" and the little guy that hung around with him "Little Detroit" at the Michigan camps. Nice guy, good sense of humor.



I think the little guy might have been Ryan Chinowski. I was a little guy too, but Ryan started going before me. You said this before, and I ran into Ryan, so I asked him about that. He had no idea what I was talking about, though.  :idunno: 

 :uhyeah: 

P.S. Now I am a bigger guy...


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 17, 2004)

MY first Remy camp was in 95 but I went to a couple of 4 hour seminars before it.

At the 2nd seminar it was supposed to be on knife work, Hock sponsered him in Denton TX.  My partner was an undercover policeman in Denton and I had a radar that whenever the Professor was around I would go into brain lock and not be able to do the technique.  I mean the Professor could be just watching us behind me and I would go into brain lock, I wouldn't even know he was around.  The Professor would kindly show me the technique on my partner (poor guy   ).  he could have had a private lesson all of the times the Professor applied this lock or that lock or take down to him.  He was really getting sore.  I felt sorry for him.  

At the first camp I remember feeling Wow this is different from what Hock is teaching.  That and being real confused about testing and such.  But that camp made me a true believer in Modern Arnis and the Professor.

Mark


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 17, 2004)

I love reading these personal stories of Remy Presas. Like flatlander, I missed him - I just started training in Arnis this past year.  My instructor has told me stories of him.  I think I would have really loved to have met him.


----------

